

A tech boss with designs on the global fashion industry - awk
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-33731149

======
josietam
Hi Hendry! It's Josie Tam from the video. About the standardisation, we are
already working with selective professionals from the industry and improving.

------
hendry
"her app to standardise design communication"

Pity there is no actual standard work AFAICT from their Website.

------
saralkochar
AFAICT...lol..we definetely need to standardise..well done Josie :)

